# Sensible Aale im Attersee



## fishmike (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich war jetzt 2 Nächte am Attersee Aalfischen und dabei habe ich einige Versuche unternommen wie sensibel Aale auf Gerüche reagieren.
In der ersten Nacht haben mein Schwager (Raucher) und ich (Nichtraucher) an den gleichen Stellen mit den gleichen Ködern und Ausrüstung gefischt. Wir haben jedesmal den Tauwurm gleich angeködert, nur mit dem Unterschied dass er zwischendurch ab und zu eine geraucht hat und ich nicht. Das Ergebnis war sehr deutlich, ich hatte 6 schöne Aale :k in der Nacht, während bei ihm nicht ein einziger gebissen hat, lediglich 2 kleine Döbel :q . In der 2. Nacht hat er dann Latexhandschuhe beim anködern angezogen. Bis Mitternacht stand es 2:2, also 2 Aale für ihn und 2 für mich, nach Mitternacht habe ich dann den Sensas Wurmsprey ausprobiert und er hat die Latexhandschuhe ausgezogen, das hat mir 2 weitere Prachtexemplare gebracht, während bei ihm nicht ein Biss mehr war. 
Ich denke nicht dass das Zufall war, vor allem in der 1. Nacht, da hat es bei mir andauernd gebimmelt, während bei den Ruten von meinem Schwager nicht ein Zupfer war.|kopfkrat 

Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

@Richard
Bist öfter in Abwinden? Schon alles ausgekundschaftet für unseren Walleransitz? #6 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

Ich glaube auch, dass Beißverhalten und Rauchen in einem kausalen Zusammenhang stehen. 
Letzte Juliwoche, erste Augustwoche werden fischereiliche Intensivwochen werden. Melde mich telefonisch


----------



## kasache (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

Hallo 

na das ist ja mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht wenn ich das so lese, dass mal einer im Attersee  vom Ufer aus was fängt.


----------



## fishmike (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*



			
				kasache schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> na das ist ja mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht wenn ich das so lese, dass mal einer im Attersee  vom Ufer aus was fängt.



Hallo,
das verstehe ich nicht, ich habe bisher noch immer gut gefangen am Attersee, ich bin zwar nur 2-3 mal im Jahr dort aber bisher sinds noch immer einige Aale und Aitel geworden, hin und wieder sogar eine schöne Regenbogenforelle oder ein dicker Barsch oder ein Karpfen.

@Richard
Ich hab mir jetzt an der Donau eine andere Lizenz geholt, ich war heute Nacht dort.... bin noch dementsprechend müde, denn ich habe ganze Nacht kein Auge zu getan, nein nicht weil die Mücken so lästig waren oder weil der Biber die ganze Zeit auf und ab geschwommen ist - wie in Abwinden - nein weil die Fische so wild auf meine Maden waren! Ja, da gibts noch... in einer Nacht über 20 Barben (davon 10 untermaßige)|supergri , da hab ich dann das Zählen aufgehört... ein paar Blaunasen waren auch dabei. 5 schöne Barben sind auserkoren worden und dürfen sich am Wochende über dem Griller bräunen lassen....  
Ich werde dort nächste Woche einen Welsansitz machen, mit Sideplaner, vielleicht geht ja was, ich habe ein Foto gefunden vom 19.7.2004, da hatte ich dort 3 Welse gefangen (leider nur so zwischen 60-75cm), die müssten eigenlich schon zu einem Meter gewachsen sein. :m  Ich habs ihnen damals noch gesagt dass wir uns in 2 Jahren wieder sehen, mal schaun ob sich die Burschen auch noch dran erinnern können. |wavey: 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fib-altenberg (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

hallo!!

@fishmike

das nenne ich eine erfolgreiche nacht. 20 barben, von so einer strecke habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört. wir haben vor einigen wochen sechs barben am vormittag, auch in der donau gefangen, waren so zw. 45 u. 60 cm.
mit welchem köder hast du sie gefangen? wir haben unsere mit käsekreiner gefangen (sind uns beim grillen übrig geblieben).

wenn ich fragen darf, welche lizenz hast du dir gekauft?

ich bin jetzt leider länger nicht zum fischen gekommen, da ich bis jetzt einen ziemlichen lernstress hatte (semesterende == viel klausuren).
dafür habe ich jetzt umso mehr zeit. diese werde ich nutzen um ebenfalls den welsen nachzustellen.


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

für mich sind die attersee aale eher unsensibel muss ich sagen. wir ham die dinger mit allem gefangen, was über nacht im wasser lag. egal ob in nussdorf oder in weyregg. besonders haben es mir aber die barsche angetan, die im sommer an jedem bootssteg zu erwischen sind und das in guten größen und mengen. echt ein geheimtipp meiner meinung nach.

wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr euch ein paar fotos von meinem letzten ansehen.

edit by mod.keine schleichwerbung


----------



## gismowolf (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

Hallo!
Darfst Du hier W E R B U N G  machen?Und nach 2 Std wieder alles löschen??????????????????????????????????????
Wie in den anderen Threads??
Benötigt man dafür nicht eine Genehmigung vom Board??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, etwas gelöscht zu haben. ich sehe es außerdem nicht als werbung an, themenrelevante seiten zu verlinken die fotos vom entsprechende gewässer beinhalten sowie tipps etc.

aber wenns dich stört, kann ich den beitrag ja wieder löschen.


----------



## gismowolf (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

Es kommt mir sehr seltsam vor,daß Du nach einigen Stunden die links in den Beiträgen löscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

entschuldige bitte. welchen beitrag meinst du? vielleicht wurden die links gelöscht.

das einzige was ich gemacht habe, ist links upzudaten, weil sich auf meiner website in der navigationsstruktur was geändert hat.


----------



## gismowolf (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

Du machst nach einiger Zeit eine Änderung in Deinen Beiträgen und löscht dabei die Verlinkungen heraus!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn Du im Board für Dich und Deine guides Werbung machen darfst,dann laß doch die Verlinkungen in den Beiträgen stehen!!
Jeder Boardi soll sich an die Regeln halten!
Im Übrigen finde ich Deine Idee mit den Guiding-Touren super!Sollte es in allen Ländern geben!!#6


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

also ich verstehs wirklich nicht. ich habe mir grad meine beiträge angesehen und die links sind überall drinnen. sieh selbst:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145396
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76433
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80185
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43538&page=7

wie gesagt habe ich links nur upgedatet und wirklich nichts böses im sinn. ich habe ja nichtmal werbung auf meiner website.

vielen dank für das lob. ich hoffe, die sache fruchtet.

übrigens ist jeder, der sich im stande fühlt, jemanden zu guiden herzlich eingeladen mir einen bericht über sein gewässer und sich selbst zu schicken und ich nehme ihn dann gerne in meine guide liste auf.

lg
parser022


----------



## rob (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sensible Aale im Attersee*

servus parser022!
jetzt sind deine links nicht mehr drinnen.
die signatur wird genau so entfern.
bitte diese plumpe schleichwerbung in zukunft zu unterlassen!

du kannst über die marketing abteilung des anglerboards ganz offiziell werbepartner werden.

lg rob


----------

